# how do i change welcome message in terminal?



## dtmdoc (Oct 19, 2002)

im a bit of a newbie when it comes to UNIX, however I was wondering
how do i go about changing the text from welcome to darwin to something
else?

thanks in advance


----------



## sKu.nK (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi

Open a terminal

type

sudo vi /etc/motd   (use pico if your prefer)
enter your password

Ammend the file
Save

And restart terminal

Voila

HTH


----------

